# 121K+ miles now..



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

congrats …. hope you get many more trouble free miles.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Always good to hear these things. Mine hasn't worked out the same but I continue to think these were incredible cars and will still defend them to people. If I had a real commute again or were going to travel a lot I'd even consider buying a second one if the price was right and try my luck again.
One-fourth a quart doesn't seem too bad during a full oil change interval, though it's obviously a good idea to watch for any trends. I've been surprised that mine doesn't burn an observable amount, even at low miles, since there's definitely some going out the crankcase vent over time. My diesel Jeep has burned about a quart per oil change since it was new. The Cruze on the other hand I've never seen the level go down on the dipstick yet.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

rcruze said:


> Now the last 2 oil changes the car has started burning about 1/4th a qt of oil.


1/4 quart of oil over what distance. An oil change interval (7,500 miles)? That's insignificant.

I owned a 1988 Mazda RX-7 that burned a quart of oil for every tank of fuel. I could reliably pour a quart of Castrol 20W-50 into it while I was filling the fuel tank, which was about every 200 miles.

The benefit of this was that for about 80,000 miles I never once changed the oil. I put a new filter on the car every 3,000 miles and just kept it topped off.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Barry Allen said:


> 1/4 quart of oil over what distance. An oil change interval (7,500 miles)? That's insignificant.
> 
> I owned a 1988 Mazda RX-7 that burned a quart of oil for every tank of fuel. I could reliably pour a quart of Castrol 20W-50 into it while I was filling the fuel tank, which was about every 200 miles.
> 
> The benefit of this was that for about 80,000 miles I never once changed the oil. I put a new filter on the car every 3,000 miles and just kept it topped off.


That sounds expensive


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Shroomie said:


> That sounds expensive


This was back when oil was 99¢ a quart.

That, and I added 2-stroke oil to the gasoline at every fill-up so I could keep the apex seals lubricated. It still didn't stop that engine from eating a seal and I sold the car for $600 to someone who had a newly built engine but their car was wrecked in an accident. They swapped all the interior parts over, the engine and transmission, and did a quick paint job to put my old car back in service.


----------



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

Barry Allen said:


> 1/4 quart of oil over what distance. An oil change interval (7,500 miles)? That's insignificant.
> 
> I owned a 1988 Mazda RX-7 that burned a quart of oil for every tank of fuel. I could reliably pour a quart of Castrol 20W-50 into it while I was filling the fuel tank, which was about every 200 miles.
> 
> The benefit of this was that for about 80,000 miles I never once changed the oil. I put a new filter on the car every 3,000 miles and just kept it topped off.


Ya, that is over the standard interval of 7,500 miles. It is a small amount, but for the first ~110K miles it seemed like I get every drop out that I put in.


----------

